

A gentle introduction to statistical relational learning - wcbeard10
http://phdp.github.io/posts/2015-07-13-srl-code.html

======
braaap
Can anyone explain to me how the "partition function" 'Z' is calculated? That
part is a little glossed over in the post and the description in the paper is
a little beyond my immediate understanding. :)

~~~
tel
Partition functions are usually hard to compute as they require a sum or
integral over the entire parameter space. In this case, it's "Z is a
normalizing constant, that is: it's the sum of the values of all possible
assignments."

So perhaps sum_x { exp( sum_i { w[i] * g[i](x) } ) }

------
sgt101
reminds me of Progol
:[http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~shm/progol.html](http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~shm/progol.html)

------
discardorama
FTA:

∀x:Add(x,0)=0

Whut? Shouldn't it be

∀x:Add(x,0)=x ?

~~~
phdpqc
Ugh! That was silly... It's fixed now, thanks!

